# Viewing NFO's On Each Release



## T-hug (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi I think now GBA-NFO.com has died we should add a link on each release's infos to view the associated NFO.

Thx.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 9, 2004)

This is kinda off-topic but I;d just like to say that the .NFOs that come with a ROM never work for some reason.


----------



## Quantum (Sep 9, 2004)

They're technically not officially .nfo's.  Just right click and open it with notepad.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 9, 2004)

QUOTE(Quantum @ Sep 8 2004 said:


> They're technically not officially .nfo's.Â Just right click and open it with notepad.


Hmmm. I never tried that.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 11, 2004)

Hmn I thought more people would want this...


----------



## djgarf (Sep 11, 2004)

sounds like a good idea to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




just need someone to tweak the update script to add support for it


----------



## T-hug (Sep 11, 2004)

I was gonna do it but im not worthy anymore *kneels*


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 11, 2004)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Sep 11 2004 said:


> I was gonna do it but im not worthy anymore *kneels*


Oops!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Better fix that right now mate, forgot you were still down "there".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope no-one trod on you!

Oh, and I think this is a good idea! We'd just need to update the script (though I can't do it, I haven't a clue or high enough access!) and we would have to upload the NFO file when we upload the screenies.

Shame about GBA-NFO really... wonder if they'll return?


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Sep 11, 2004)

what illegal stuff was on gba-nfo anyways?


----------



## Costello (Sep 11, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hmn I thought more people would want this...


I WANT THIS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah this is an excellent idea imo!


----------



## dice (Sep 11, 2004)

hmmm err... why not just upload the nfo and add the link under the info in the rom info box thingimajig.


----------



## Z_Hunter (Sep 11, 2004)

QUOTE(QuickSilverMC @ Sep 11 2004 said:


> what illegal stuff was on gba-nfo anyways?


Nothing...there was nothing illegal on that site, I think.


----------



## Costello (Sep 11, 2004)

yes, the guy was hosting (a lot of?) roms...


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 11, 2004)

QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 11 2004 said:


> yes, the guy was hosting (a lot of?) roms...


I don't think so....... I never saw ROMs on their site.


----------



## Costello (Sep 11, 2004)

there's a difference between hosting the roms, and putting them on the frontpage


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 11, 2004)

QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 11 2004 said:


> there's a difference between hosting the roms, and putting them on the frontpage


Well, did they have ROMshare or anything like that? A lot of other sites hosted ROMs (put them on the front page) and tehy're still working.


----------



## ZeminkoX (Sep 11, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 11 2004 said:


> Well, did they have ROMshare or anything like that? A lot of other sites hosted ROMs (put them on the front page) and tehy're still working.


Only because they've either not been found by Nintendo, or because Nintendo can't be bothered dealing with them.


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Sep 11, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 11 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 11 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > yes, the guy was hosting (a lot of?) roms...
> ...


well if there was any roms i never found them


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Sep 11, 2004)

Its still a great Idea as I dont usually d/l every rom but I still enjoy reading the nfos. I wouldnt have a clue how to do it tho, maybe PM KiVen?


----------



## Wizzcat (Sep 11, 2004)

GBA-Nfo rented hosting from some company, and on that space they stored som roms. Now this was probably only private, not accessible for the public, but that doesn't make any more legal, so the hosting-company seized the domain and shut down the site. Domain is now up for offer on ebay, tho I doubt anyone really cares; if they decide to re-open the site it's probably cheaper to just make a new domain.

That said, I think it's a brilliant idea to host nfo's here, have always been annoyed about having to go to gba-nfo to read nfos. Gba-nfo also hosted ips-fixes and trainers so that could also be a thought.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi I think now GBA-NFO.com has died we should add a link on each release's infos to view the associated NFO.

Thx.


----------



## |Wolf| (Sep 11, 2004)

Trainers are not illegal itself as the trainers are not coded by Nintendo at all nor GBA Dev company. The roms you will patch with those trainer are but not the trainers itself. They will become illegal if 1 day group like Rising Sun, Venom, DCS, etc, take some actions against a website because they host  one of their trainers. I can't imagine as example Rising Sun take some legal actions who implies to identifying themself to a justice court for an  intelectual properties issue....This is what Nintendo is dreaming about and unless a guy absolutely want to go to jail he will not do it.


NFO on main is verry cool


----------



## Devis0r (Sep 12, 2004)

gba-nfo also had group intros, those were cool.

Anyway, the NFO thing is a good idea.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 12, 2004)

thug 
	



lets see....


----------



## Smirre (Sep 12, 2004)

I enjoy reading NFO's and what would be a better place than GBATemp now when GBA-NFO is no more


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 12, 2004)

OK then, it's decided...

*View NFO Feature coming VERY soon to GBAtemp!




*


----------



## dice (Sep 12, 2004)

add links!!! They're extremely small in size, don't affect the forums in anyway and you have have an archive of them just in case something happens!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 12, 2004)

Instead of adding links, just post the text here.


----------



## djgarf (Sep 12, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 12 2004 said:


> Instead of adding links, just post the text here.


that would be boring,we are having it so u click the nfo link under the release and a new window opens up with the nfo in it


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 12, 2004)

Here's a fully working example:

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 12, 2004)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Sep 12 2004 said:


> QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 12 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of adding links, just post the text here.
> ...


That's what I meant. What I didn't mean was for you guys to make it so that we have to download the .nfo individually and open it from your computer.


----------



## Xeago (Sep 12, 2004)

BAH! you dont need to post it all!  Just a link is fine!
You have to think of who the audience is going to be...  Most poeple don't give a flying foot about who did what.  A link would facilitate the need to have it, and the not caring if its there!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes people just take things for granted.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 12, 2004)

Geez! Calm down do any of you read? 

THERE WILL BE A SIMPLE LINK where the ROM information is under the ROM release on the portal, directly under "ROM Serial" for people that care, to click on where the NFO will load and be readable without download to your PC!

Example:





Look at my post above to see what the output is like...


----------



## Hunter (Sep 12, 2004)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 12 2004 said:


> Geez! Calm down do any of you read?
> 
> THERE WILL BE A SIMPLE LINK where the ROM information is under the ROM release on the portal, directly under "ROM Serial" for people that care, to click on where the NFO will load and be readable without download to your PC!


some people just cant read


----------



## Xeago (Sep 12, 2004)

Good GOOD...
If you will excuse me, my medication is wearing off...
stupid fscking cold.....
Weee, lookse at all the pretty colors!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 12, 2004)

QUOTE(hunter00 @ Sep 12 2004 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 12 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Geez! Calm down do any of you read?
> ...


Yes but what about the other 1000 games that aren't listed here?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 12, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 12 2004 said:


> QUOTE(hunter00 @ Sep 12 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 12 2004 said:
> ...


We don't "do" information on the back-library of GBA ROM releases, only new releases. If you want the NFOs for older games, that's something for you to get off your ass and do... we have enough work as it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I recommend GBArms.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 12, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 12 2004 said:


> QUOTE(hunter00 @ Sep 12 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 12 2004 said:
> ...


try enter a few numbers....
0001
0100
0200
0300
0399
0500
0600
0700


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 12, 2004)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 12 2004 said:


> QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 12 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(hunter00 @ Sep 12 2004 said:
> ...


Lol. I really dont care about the NFOs anyways.


----------



## Filb (Sep 12, 2004)

Funny how 1636 and 1637 seem to be the same.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi I think now GBA-NFO.com has died we should add a link on each release's infos to view the associated NFO.

Thx.


----------



## djgarf (Sep 12, 2004)

QUOTE(Filb @ Sep 12 2004 said:


> Funny how 1636 and 1637 seem to be the same.


i see fire red for 1636 and green leaf for 1637 here


----------



## Hunter (Sep 12, 2004)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Sep 12 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Filb @ Sep 12 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how 1636 and 1637 seem to be the same.
> ...


thats coz i fixed it


----------



## dice (Sep 14, 2004)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 12 2004 said:


> Geez! Calm down do any of you read?
> 
> THERE WILL BE A SIMPLE LINK where the ROM information is under the ROM release on the portal, directly under "ROM Serial" for people that care, to click on where the NFO will load and be readable without download to your PC!
> 
> ...


OMG you did what I said!

PARTAY!


----------



## mekaxero (Sep 14, 2004)

i got the same image that hunter00 posted on the second page, no matter which link i click on for an nfo, i get this picture:






anyone know y it is doing this?  It does it both with IE and FireFox.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 14, 2004)

QUOTE(mekaxero @ Sep 14 2004 said:


> i got the same image that hunter00 posted on the second page, no matter which link i click on for an nfo, i get this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you browser or proxy server are blocking redirect references


xx.xxx.xx.xx - - [15/Sep/2004:03:43:25 +1000] "GET /nfo/0300.png HTTP/1.1" 404 658 *"-"* "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.7) Gecko/20040626 Firefox/0.8"


that bold part should show....

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=nfo&code=0300


----------



## Puck The Joker (Sep 14, 2004)

Both 1647 & 1648 work fine for me by just clicking on them. I am running Firefox 0.8 for your info.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 14, 2004)

1.8 or 0.8


----------



## Puck The Joker (Sep 14, 2004)

QUOTE(hunter00 @ Sep 14 2004 said:


> 1.8 or 0.8


Sorry, I meant 5.8. I have a really, really advanced copy. Its so far advanced that I can't even use a tenth of the features since today's technology is far too primitive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am using 0.8, I'm tired and at work, so I easily make mistakes at this time of day.


----------



## mekaxero (Sep 15, 2004)

hunter:  i guess u used the code in ur other post, as it was appearing the same as in teh image there.  and i just tried it again and it does the same thing.  weird.  guess its a feature i miss out on, stupid supposedly state-of-the-art computer(as of 4 months ago)


----------



## Hunter (Sep 15, 2004)

QUOTE(mekaxero @ Sep 15 2004 said:


> hunter:Â i guess u used the code in ur other post, as it was appearing the same as in teh image there.Â and i just tried it again and it does the same thing.Â weird.Â guess its a feature i miss out on, stupid supposedly state-of-the-art computer(as of 4 months ago)


it may not be your fault it may be your isp's


----------

